
Writing Assistance Apps with Document Templates - aleksbochkov
Hey there, who is using what to write their papers, fill out important documents, like contracts and job offers? We at Noplag.com released a new feature where you can create any type of document based on our pre-made templates and writing assistance tips. Would be great to get some feedback. Thanks!
======
artfed1
Nice idea! I've already checked and started using it for a blog post. Liked
the design and overall experience

~~~
aleksbochkov
Thanks for the feedback. Check out templates, we have many different ones, for
business, for media, for startups and academics.

~~~
billconan
I tried [https://noplag.com/online-admission-essay-
template/](https://noplag.com/online-admission-essay-template/)

but it doesn't allow me to type anything.

